# Apuntes sobre fuentes de energía



## asherar (May 15, 2008)

Energía nuclear: 
Esta curva representa la energía de ligadura (o defecto de masa) por nucleón para los distintos elementos, desde H (Hidrógeno) a la izquierda, hasta U (Uranio) a la derecha. 





La energía de ligadura se mide desde la curva roja hasta la línea horizontal superior, donde el nucleón queda libre, y se calcula como E = Dm c^2. El núcleo tiene más masa que los nucleones separados. La diferencia de masa es Dm. 
Allí se ve por qué la fusión del H da más energía por nucleón que la fisión del U, lo que también hace que sea más difícil de producir. La figura está tomada de: 
http://web.educastur.princast.es/proyectos/jimena/pj_franciscga/Rutherford2.htm 

Los núcleos livianos (H al Fe) se producen por compresión gravitatoria en la estrellas, los más pesados por ondas de compresión rápida en las explosiones de supernova. Ver más detalles en: 
http://www.astroscu.unam.mx/~wlee/OC/SSAAE/AAE/Supernovas/Elem pesados.html


----------



## Nilfred (May 15, 2008)

Hablando de eso me acorde del reactor nuclear para la bici, 200kW en 1,8m x 6m:
Toshiba's Micro Nuclear Reactor


----------

